

Nokia Lumia sales beating expectations - manuletroll
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-11-22/nokia-gains-as-danske-says-lumia-is-beating-expectations.html

======
venomsnake
Well if you expect zero, everything is beating it. Unless we have real sales
figures it is hard to tell what is going on.

------
thedrbrian
But no sales(not shipped) numbers to date. Just expectations and projections
for next year.

